# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Xin hướng dẫn cách chỉnh đề sử dụng loa Creative T6100 5.1

## duythangtmv

xin làm phiền các anh em 1 chút . em đã thử nhìu cách tinh chỉnh khác nhau nhưng bộ loa creative t6100 5.1 vẫn ko phát hết 5 loa , chỉ phát dc. cùng lúc ( nhạc phim ...) 2 loa !!!! hiện em đang xài windows vista home premium bản quyền.
đã dùng phần mềm : everest ultimate edition đề xem mainboard và nó báo :
- mainboard : acer f690gvm ( em đang dùng pc ráp sẵn , acer m5100 )
em đã chọn koi phần audio thì nó ra cái này dù đằng sau máy ko gắn card âm thanh rời
-realtek alc888/1200 @ ati sb600 - high definition audio controller pci
-dưới thanh system tray có biểu tượng : " gestionnaire audio dd realtek " ( đã chọn 5.1 , nhưng ghi test từng loa thì lần lượt loa trước trái , phải , loa giữa , loa giua~ , loa thùng , loa sau trái , phải đều nghe tiếng tèn ten tén khi bấm test )
xin các anh em kinh nghiệm hướng dẫn em để sử dụng dc. loa 5.1 ( hichic máy mới mua còn đang bảo hành , nên ko gắn card sound dc. ) . xin cám ơn /[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]/[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]/[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]/[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]/[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]/[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]/[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## trunghehe

tốt nhất bạn lên dùng cad sound rời 5.1 của creative thì mới nghe hết được hết các loa với lại chất lượng âm thanh nghe hay hơn , trước mình cũng bị như bạn cuối cùng phải tậu thêm một cái cad sound rời hic hic

----------

